# php : Resource ID #3 ???



## @ybee (4 Mai 2003)

Voici mon prob : j'ai la requete SQL suivante :

$sql = 'SELECT dernier_passage FROM participants WHERE num='.$equipe;
$res = mysql_query($sql);

Si je fais : echo $res;

J'obtiens la réponse Resource ID #3 au lieu du nombre (heure UNIX en secondes) qui est sensé appraitre... J'ai essayé mille trucs mais je comprends vraiment pas j'arrive pas à régler ce problème...

Un idée ?

Merci !


----------



## iSimon (5 Mai 2003)

il faut que tu rajoute :
$resultat = mysql_fetch_array($res);
et que tu fasse :
echo $resultat["nom_de_la_collonne"];
nom_de_la_collonne remplaçant le nom de la colonne de ta base de données que tu veux afficher


----------



## @ybee (5 Mai 2003)

Merci beaucoup ça marche nickel !!!


----------

